
Can you advise me in how to use my spare time? What project should I start - valimocanu
Hi, I am a javascript developer. Full time employed. But...<p>I was thinking a lot to make a music web and mobile app, like spotify, but with content from youtube. But I am too afraid that google would ban me at some point. There isn&#x27;t any legal way to stream only the audio yet. I can&#x27;t also store content from youtube legally.<p>On the other part, I&#x27;m thinking to make some simple mobile apps and sell them at the smallest price.<p>The point is that I really wanna start a business and make some extra cash asap. Can you give me a few ideas?
======
valimocanu
Sorry, I didn't phrase properly, is the business that I wanna start asap, not
to make money asap. So I am more interested in starting a business that can
scale rather than try sell something made fast with a 80-90% chance of
failure. That's why I first thought of music service first, because it can get
big since it would be free, and easy to monetize cause I can provide download
for offline use. But I am too afraid of laws, and I am pretty sure google
would take me down before it gets viral.

The point is that I don't wanna work for free, this idea makes me lose any
motivation. And I really need to start doing sth productive with my free time.
So what I am really asking from this community is a way to do the music
service safe or ideas for mobile apps that people would pay for. A friend told
me once that a lot of productivity apps are missing from the market but I
can't actually find out what would people need and they don't already have.

------
fapjacks
Mobile apps is a good idea for getting a subscription base, as long as you are
totally willing to accept that most or all of your apps will make zero dollars
(and in the eyes of people with business degrees, actually cost you money).
Once you are doing it for the sake of having a good time, you remove the
disappointment inherent from the extreme likelihood that your apps won't make
money, and you remove the stress that inevitably will make you stop. And then
any reward you reap from those apps will just be icing on the cake of doing
what you enjoy doing. If you are strictly only about the money, then the other
advice here about doing side contract work is a better idea, since it will
give you surefire money immediately, though with no possibility of scaling.

------
sharemywin
Your best bet is to try side work if your looking for quick cash.

